# Methscopolamine Bromide



## Cody C. (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone else one it(I'm pretty sure it's the cheaper version of Pamine Forte)? I've had IBS-D for awhile now, and recently went to the docs. After an upper and lower GI, he prescribed me Methscopolamine Bromide, and it's definitely helped with my D(used to go 5 or 6 times before 10 am when waking up at 6.) Now the problem is however, that I'm really C. I don't have a BM for 4 or 5 days, and it's very uncomfortable. I'm taking a 5mg pill twice daily, I've tried taking it once a day, but I have a class at night and by that time, the medicine wears off. So, I have to take it twice a day.Other than just being uncomfortable, it's rather unnerving going from having a BM 6-9 times daily, to once every 5 or 6 days. Just yesterday, I bought some Metamucil Powder to try and help a little bit with my C. But I'm a bit wary to take it. Will it undo the effects of the Methscopolamine completely? As bad as my IBS-D is, I'd rather be D and just try and live with it, than to be C constantly. I've been trying to search here on the forums before posting, and read that sometimes a low dose anti-depressant can help to counteract some C. I really don't know what to do anymore, should I just suck it up and deal? lol. I've had a tough time with school, and trying to get all of this situated.Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. And sorry for the long post.Thank you whoever reads, and thank you to whoever can help.- Cody C.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

I've had much more success with clidinium. I had that same problem that you have. The thing is that we only absorb a very small amount of the methscopolamine. I found it very up and down. Sometimes it didn't work and other times it worked way too well.That almost gut halting C can be a side effect. Last time I was on it my bowel stopped completely and I didn't #### for like 8 days, even when I took laxatives on the night of day 7. Needless to say I'm not going to try it again.I, too, would rather have D as I prefer the devil I know to the devil I don't.


----------



## Cody C. (Nov 6, 2007)

artjunky said:


> I've had much more success with clidinium. I had that same problem that you have. The thing is that we only absorb a very small amount of the methscopolamine. I found it very up and down. Sometimes it didn't work and other times it worked way too well.That almost gut halting C can be a side effect. Last time I was on it my bowel stopped completely and I didn't #### for like 8 days, even when I took laxatives on the night of day 7. Needless to say I'm not going to try it again.*I, too, would rather have D as I prefer the devil I know to the devil I don't.*


Exactly! I went through the same thing, but I didn't wait 8 days, I can only imagine how bad that must've been. I went 5 days without having a BM and then on the 5th day took some gentle laxatives, stopped taking the meds, and STILL didn't have one until the 7th morning.I'll definitely ask my doc about clidinium. And I know what you mean about it being up and down. Today was a rather bad day of D, and abdominal pain, and I took my normal dosage, and it didn't really help at all! But thank you for your reply, hopefully you won't mind if I PM to talk more about it sometime soon.Thank you.- Cody


----------

